# Rear kitchen or not



## dazoonie (Sep 13, 2009)

We have seen a couple of 5th wheels which we like, however, one of them has a rear kitchen. We were at the Toronto fall RV show last week and a few people told us to stay away from any rv with a rear kitchen for two reasons:
1. When towing, everything will fall in the cupboards and possible break
2. Resale value is lower

The salespeople we spoke to said that with the newer rvs that the problem with dishes etc falling and breaking is now non-existent unless you drive like a maniac. As for the resale value, one salesman said that it is affected because people believe reason #1.
Does anyone here have any experience/views on this? Any help is appreciated.

Darlene


----------



## jetboater (Oct 17, 2009)

I know people with the newer trailers don't have a problem--most of the time.As you probably already know,some roads should not even be called Interstates.

Buy the trailer for YOU.If it's what you like,going to keep it for a few years,get it,just try for a very good deal.Lay it on the line with the dealer-love the trailer but hate the rear kitchen,so lets deal...maybe drop price 10/15000 $$.With the trailer industry the way it is if they want to sell it they will deal,if not walk away.We save over $20,000. on our toy hauler because it was heavy and 40'.


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

we don't have a rear kitchen but dishes still get tossed around. i put dividers in the cabinets to keep them in place. i've heard of some people putting towels in around dishes to keep in place and from damage. ours are plastic, so it don't matter much. i'd get the camper i liked and figure out how to deal with the problems, easier to figure out how to keep up with dishes than to not like the camper lay-out and try to deal with it. very few things are perfect, just some are easier to deal with.


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

I too was at the TO RV Show, wasa good one..

I agree with the above statements, buy the trailer for YOU and enjoy it.

I have had BOTH front & rear and teh dishs WILL move in either posision if you drive like a maniac.

As for resale value I had NOT heard that before


----------



## jetboater (Oct 17, 2009)

Also how many dishes do you plan to have in the cupboards? A rule of thumb for a trailer--"Entertains 6,feeds 4,sleeps 2" So don't over pack and remember,if the dishes are dirty,will they all fit in the sink?


----------



## dazoonie (Sep 13, 2009)

Thank you for your replies..and you are all right, the trailer is for us. I think I'm on information overload.
Jetboater, if you lived closer, I'd sure like it if you'd negotiate for me-wow, $20,000! Thats fantastic!


----------



## mre (Oct 24, 2009)

hey new to the site/forum. i have a rear kitchen om my 24'c and yea dishes fly, but i drive on roads that ruin the best trucks, even a very slow hole is a hole. kudos to what jetboater said i should have a yard sale. just where to have a yard. hmm


----------



## jetboater (Oct 17, 2009)

As far as saving $$ on a trailer,found ours on the net and they had a "make offer" link,so I just figured what the he... ,didn't really want the trailer that bad,but they took it anyhow.So now I have a big trailer.:smack-head:


----------



## aja72 (Nov 17, 2009)

Yes many time it will happen because of towing and also depend upon driving. That's why decrease in the resale value.


----------



## dholiday (Dec 10, 2009)

We place dishes in this treasure box like cabinet. or like that of coolers. or anything from home depot that can keep stuff intact


----------

